# A linguistic "duda" about "fiestas."



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Alright all you Spanish aficionados... 

*Fiestas* de Bilbao. *Fiestas* de Torremolinos. *Fiestas* de San Cibrao. 

Just WHAT should the word *FIESTAS* be in English, when referring to a city's annual *fiesta*?

Parties? No.
Celebrations? Nyet. 
Festivals? Nah. 

How do you feel about "city/town fair?" ex. "Bilbao City Fair." 

It's something that inevitably comes up in class, and I'm never quite sure what to say. What would you say?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> Alright all you Spanish aficionados...
> 
> *Fiestas* de Bilbao. *Fiestas* de Torremolinos. *Fiestas* de San Cibrao.
> 
> ...



Carnival!! Thats what I would call it!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Alright all you Spanish aficionados...
> 
> *Fiestas* de Bilbao. *Fiestas* de Torremolinos. *Fiestas* de San Cibrao.
> 
> ...


I think we used to call it the _town fayre_


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> Carnival!! Thats what I would call it!!??
> 
> Jo xxx


 
Then we run into the issue with *carnevales*. 

Then again, wouldn't carnival be the same or similar to fair in American English? 

Thanks Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Then we run into the issue with *carnevales*.
> 
> Then again, wouldn't carnival be the same or similar to fair in American English?
> 
> Thanks Jo


we used to have carnivals too


the carnival had a parade


the fayre didn't


----------



## Yoshiii (Oct 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> Carnival!! Thats what I would call it!!??
> 
> Jo xxx


i would call it festival, the way i think of it anyway


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yoshiii said:


> i would call it festival, the way i think of it anyway


I can't remember ever using the word _festival_ in England


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In PW's context I think festival or festivities fits best.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Strictly speaking a 'fiesta' is a party, social gathering or celebration (if it is in the house); a festival, a fête (if it relates to the village or town, e.g. 'the village fête') a feast, feast day, holiday (if it is a religious connection). Often you will hear, around Christmas time, 'Felices fiestas' (happy holidays) or also 'Felices Pascuas' all variations on the theme.. Not to be confused with 'festivo' which is a public holiday (just like the one we just had)


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Strictly speaking a 'fiesta' is a party, social gathering or celebration (if it is in the house); a festival, a fête (if it relates to the village or town, e.g. 'the village fête') a feast, feast day, holiday (if it is a religious connection). Often you will hear, around Christmas time, 'Felices fiestas' (happy holidays) or also 'Felices Pascuas' all variations on the theme.. Not to be confused with 'festivo' which is a public holiday (just like the one we just had)


Si si si si, but "fiestas" in "*Fiestas de* x-ciudad"...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've just looked it up on that "other well known site" and there's no consensus of opinion other than we don't have an exact equivalent.
However, festival was quite popular_ A local festival_, _the town festival_...Or the other suggestion was just use the word _fiesta_


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've just looked it up on that "other well known site" and there's no consensus of opinion other than we don't have an exact equivalent.
> However, festival was quite popular_ A local festival_, _the town festival_...Or the other suggestion was just use the word _fiesta_


I would just stick with _fiesta_. There isn´t really an equivalent in English. _Carnaval_ is something quite different, a specific event around Mardi Gras time (Feb-March) when satirical songs are sung and people dress up in _disfraces_(fancy dress).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I would just stick with _fiesta_. There isn´t really an equivalent in English. _Carnaval_ is something quite different, a specific event around Mardi Gras time (Feb-March) when satirical songs are sung and people dress up in _disfraces_(fancy dress).


ah - but our Carnival with the dressing up in my town in England was in August

even then it often was rained off


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> ah - but our Carnival with the dressing up in my town in England was in August
> 
> even then it often was rained off


Sure, but Spanish "Carnaval" is rather different!
Carnival of Cádiz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Sure, but Spanish "Carnaval" is rather different!
> Carnival of Cádiz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


yes, I do know that

BUT - it isn't in England - or where I came from anyway


and it was English _language_ equivalents that were being asked for, wasn't it?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> and it was English _language_ equivalents that were being asked for, wasn't it?


but as was said, there isn't really an English language equivalent of fiesta, especially when "fiesta" can vary in meaning from one place to another and depending on the day/event being celebrated.

Carnival in parts of Spain and many Latin countries is the knees-up associated with Mardi Gras or "Fat Tuesday" the equivalent of the English Shrove Tuesday, when one used up all the foodstuffs that were prohibited during Lent.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I'd be tempted to stick to "fiesta" on the basis that it is a Spanish concept in the same way as I would use sangria rather than saying 'a drink made with wine, fruit etc etc"
> 
> If I had against my head for one word answer ... fair/fayre
> 
> ...


But "fair" is equivalent to "feria" ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> But "fair" is equivalent to "feria" ...


And if you look up "feria" in the diccionario del RAE, it's definition includes: "_2. f. Fiestas que se celebran con tal ocasión._" and "_5. f. Conjunto de instalaciones recreativas, como carruseles, circos, casetas de tiro al blanco, etc., y de puestos de venta de dulces y de chucherías, que, con ocasión de determinadas fiestas, se montan en las poblaciones._"

Oye vey.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

halydia said:


> And if you look up "feria" in the diccionario del RAE, it's definition includes: "_2. f. Fiestas que se celebran con tal ocasión._" and "_5. f. Conjunto de instalaciones recreativas, como carruseles, circos, casetas de tiro al blanco, etc., y de puestos de venta de dulces y de chucherías, que, con ocasión de determinadas fiestas, se montan en las poblaciones._"
> 
> Oye vey.


Yup - I guess we stick with fiestas!

So good, Ford named a car after them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

I ended up dodging the "fiestas" bullet today as most everyone chose to talk about "carnavales" instead. 

However, this is still bothering me. I can't just accept "fiestas" as is. I was thinking it's definitely "city/town fair," as (here) all the elements of what I know as a fair are present: cultural activities, a market, rides, contests, beer, etc. 

Thanks everyone for the debate! I'm really enjoying it. 
As for looking this up on "that other site," I came across this gem while reading about fiestas: "old farts" for "los vejetes" (talking about a school Christmas party).


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> But what about Vauxhall and the Nova LOL
> 
> Mi coche no va


And Nissan's mythical "Pajero"?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

halydia said:


> And Nissan's mythical "Pajero"?


Ford Cortina - what's that all about? A car named after a curtain?

I was stuck behind a Peugeot Bipper this morning. I bipped, but he didn't reply.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

halydia said:


> And Nissan's mythical "Pajero"?


Someone who makes stuff out of straw?

Apparently was named after _Leopardus pajeros_, the Pampas Cat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Someone who makes stuff out of straw?


Heh. Um.... This one I don't think the rules of the forum permit me to explain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> Heh. Um.... This one I don't think the rules of the forum permit me to explain.



No!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Mythical? No entiendo.


Legendary, quizas mejor?

_(Legendary might be better?) _


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

please everyone - remember the forum language is English

it's a very interesting & useful thread, but comments in Spanish without translations aren't really permitted


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

jojo said:


> No!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


:angel:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> please everyone - remember the forum language is English
> 
> it's a very interesting & useful thread, but comments in Spanish without translations aren't really permitted


I'll be darned, I just re-read the rules. 

My apologies. I'll stick with "the other site" for language questions then.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> I'll be darned, I just re-read the rules.
> 
> My apologies. I'll stick with "the other site" for language questions then.


The odd word or two is ok, it just has to be so that everyone can understand and seeing as this is an English spoken forum, then we should at least translate any Spanish????!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> I'll be darned, I just re-read the rules.
> 
> My apologies. I'll stick with "the other site" for language questions then.


no!!


the language questions are great

very interesting & useful for everyone


it's just posting whole replies in Spanish that isn't


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Ford Cortina - what's that all about? A car named after a curtain?


It was named after an Italian island.


----------



## mogzilla (Oct 13, 2010)

halydia said:


> Alright all you Spanish aficionados...
> 
> *Fiestas* de Bilbao. *Fiestas* de Torremolinos. *Fiestas* de San Cibrao.
> 
> ...


I've always said fair / fayre - people get it when I say that. Come down to the Torremolinos Fair! I think celebrations comes close too and that way you'd have the plural (fiestas)...


----------

